# Travelling from Border by Bus



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

I've been back to the US for only a week and am already looking into my return to Mexico. With gas prices skyrocketing I can't imagine what costs will be in a few months. I miss Mexico already. Maybe somebody here has some suggestions.

As I am still in the process of getting married and don't have an FM-2. I will need to return once again to Mexico on a FMM. I've been advised to sell my American car (2005 Toyota) before I return (for obvious reasons). As well, INM suggested that I not bring any car into Mexico if I intend to apply for an FM-2. The whole car situation is a bit confusing to me still. So, if I don't drive my only alternatives are air or bus. (The ferry out of Tampa, FL is not operational yet!)

My understanding is that if I fly, I must book a round trip ticket with an FMM visa. Seems a waste of money and I don't really want to do that as I intend to stay in Mexico and will have my FM-2 within a few months of returning there.

The only other alternative I can see at the moment is bus travel... get to the border and travel from there to Queretaro. I'd be interested in any recommendations for bus lines. In all likelihood I would fly to somewhere in TX, get to the border and then take the bus from there. Would I need a roundtrip bus ticket?
Thanks.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

I've flown to Mexico from the US probably over 20 out of 50 times without a round trip ticket. I did not know when I was going to be coming back, but knew it would be less than 180 days. Timing was always depended on the project I was working on. I never was questioned about my flight home, or lack of those 20 or so times. I too have heard about that "issue", but never had any issue.

What I would do is if you are worried about it, buy the tickets separate, not as "round trip" .....just one ticket to Mexico and buy a cheap ticket home on a different airline. Once you get to Mexico cancel your second ticket home. You may need to find a flight or carrier that will refund your money when you cancel the ticket.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You don't need a round trip ticket ... period !!


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

sounds good... american airlines has a one way from NC to QRO for $417. guess mexico doesn't enforce their own rules.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

itnavell said:


> sounds good... american airlines has a one way from NC to QRO for $417. guess mexico doesn't enforce their own rules.


The only country I have been to that actually does enforce that rule is Brazil. I never heard it being a rule in Mexico but only a rumor.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

conorkilleen said:


> The only country I have been to that actually does enforce that rule is Brazil. I never heard it being a rule in Mexico but only a rumor.


I found the information on a Mexican gov't site which stated that a round trip or continuing flight ticket be purchased with the FMM visa. I'm not going to worry about doing that... when I flew to Australia the rule was enforced.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

itnavell said:


> I found the information on a Mexican gov't site which stated that a round trip or continuing flight ticket be purchased with the FMM visa. I'm not going to worry about doing that... when I flew to Australia the rule was enforced.


WOW...yeah. Not sure that is enforced though. I don't think Mexico has problems with illegal immigration on the reverse. If they ask you just say that you are taking a bus back.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

conorkilleen said:


> WOW...yeah. Not sure that is enforced though. I don't think Mexico has problems with illegal immigration on the reverse. If they ask you just say that you are taking a bus back.


That's a good idea. Much to my surprise, my fiance was telling me that Mexico does have a problem with illegal immigrants (not Americans though! ). They have to contend with large numbers of illegals coming in from the southern borders who settle in Mexico for the work. He said that wages in Mexico are high in comparison to some of the other countries, Guatemala, for example. We were waiting one morning recently at INM in Queretaro when two van loads of illegals were brought in for deportation. I had never much thought about it before.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Sounds like you made decision to fly. You could fly NC to TX on Southwest and take either Autobuses Americanos or Autobuses San Luis to Queretaro. Expect that this would save money but take longer.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

*t*



conklinwh said:


> Sounds like you made decision to fly. You could fly NC to TX on Southwest and take either Autobuses Americanos or Autobuses San Luis to Queretaro. Expect that would save money but take longer.


I have taken TAP Both directions between Guadalajara and Mexicali. It is cheaper. I get a senior discount so the savings was substantial, about $50 usd each way. But you have to tolerate long bus rides. Not necessarily for everyone.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> I have taken TAP Both directions between Guadalajara and Mexicali. It is cheaper. I get a senior discount so the savings was substantial, about $50 usd each way. But you have to tolerate long bus rides. Not necessarily for everyone.


That's good to know. It's certainly an inexpensive way to travel... I enjoy the bus as I get to enjoy the landscape and not have to watch the road like an owl!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

From NC, I thought you would more likely want Texas to Queretaro routes. There are certainly more lines with west coast connections. Where are you in NC? We leave in two weeks for our spring friends and family tour with base in Raleigh.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> From NC, I thought you would more likely want Texas to Queretaro routes. There are certainly more lines with west coast connections. Where are you in NC? We leave in two weeks for our spring friends and family tour with base in Raleigh.


I'm in Candler... I'll be working on an organic farm for the summer while doing/waiting for paperwork to be completed here. I have to change my name back to my maiden name so my birth certificate and passport match. Otherwise the powers to be won't let my fiance and I be married in Mexico. (Mexico sure loves the Acta de Nacimiento!) I'm also ordering 12 dozen apostilled birth certificates!! (only kidding, well sort of) The whole process is going to take months! 

I'm confused. I do want TX to Queretaro routes... I'm not understanding something I think.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

The TAP route was Mexicali to Guadalajara. Didn't see how that fit. Only two lines I found with Texas to Queretaro were in the earlier post. Not sure if Southwest flies from near Candler but fares from Raleigh to Texas pretty cheap.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> The TAP route was Mexicali to Guadalajara. Didn't see how that fit.


It was just a general comment on bus travel to and from the border. Didn't apply directly to the Texas-Querétaro route. Sorry if I confused the issue.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

Grupo Senda can take you from San Antonio TX to Queretaro for about $120 USD. There are probably a dozen Mexican bus companies serving Mexico from Texas.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

I took Omnibus from San Antonio to Monterrey. The stations for both Senda and Omnibus are within one block of each other in downtown San Antonio. Omnibus has buses leaving at about 10:30 am, 12:30 pm and more late in the afternoon, and then again around midnight. The departure times were very flexible (they left late). First leg was US$40, second leg was about $70. 2 1/2 hours to Laredo, with a meal stop south of San Antonio. Easy entry at the border, took about 1 hour. Another 2 hours from Laredo to Monterrey.

The second leg from Monterrey to San Luis Potosi to Qro was about US$65, and took about 9 1/2 hours (overnight with only one 10 minute stop - too long for me). Next time I will fly on from Monterrey to Qro for US$175.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Ooh, this is all great. Very affordable way to travel. Thank you so much. Get a great book, relax, and watch the scenery go by. I'll have to check them out for luggage rules... I travel light, but I have a 'wish' list from folks south of the border that is a bit daunting!


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

itnavell said:


> Ooh, this is all great. Very affordable way to travel. Thank you so much. Get a great book, relax, and watch the scenery go by. I'll have to check them out for luggage rules... I travel light, but I have a 'wish' list from folks south of the border that is a bit daunting!


We always used to get two checked items per person, worked great with a family of four. We would have quite a few large boxes and suitcases stuffed with things for relatives. And really no limit on carryon. We would have to make several trips to get all our stuff on the bus.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Another note: if you travel from San Antonio on Friday, Saturday, Sunday (and maybe Monday), or near a holiday weekend in either MX or the US, the bus is likely to be very full. I traveled on a Thursday, and there were only 15 passengers, so lots of room. Some passengers had a whole cartload of luggage and boxes.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

****** Carlos got me thinking with the Monterrey bus change as Viva Aerobus Airline is based in Monterrey and flies to Houston which I know is a Southwest stop. On their website, they show normal fare Houston to Monterrey of about $100US and discounted of about $85US on Wednesday & Friday. Unfortunately, they don't fly to Queretaro but do to Leon and Mexico City. They go all the way down to discounted fare of 101p Monterrey to Leon on Monday and discounted fare of 199p/299p(amount of baggage) Monterrey to Mexico City on Tuesday. Not sure how all the costs add up versus your flight to QRO but pretty cheap way to get to Texas.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> ****** Carlos got me thinking with the Monterrey bus change as Viva Aerobus Airline is based in Monterrey and flies to Houston which I know is a Southwest stop. On their website, they show normal fare Houston to Monterrey of about $100US and discounted of about $85US on Wednesday & Friday. Unfortunately, they don't fly to Queretaro but do to Leon and Mexico City. They go all the way down to discounted fare of 101p Monterrey to Leon on Monday and discounted fare of 199p/299p(amount of baggage) Monterrey to Mexico City on Tuesday. Not sure how all the costs add up versus your flight to QRO but pretty cheap way to get to Texas.


Are those fares the total price? Last time I looked at VivaAerobus, the fare they showed on the early screens did not include all the fees and was substantially below the actual total fare. For example I just checked a Guadalajara to La Paz fare. The discount fare that came up on the first screen was $899 mxn. The next screen showed the total fare including taxes to be $1710 mxn.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

A couple of things to keep in mind about flying, especially Viva Aerobus. First, you are much more limited in luggage. One of the reasons we always take the bus or drive is because we take a lot of stuff, far more than is possible on an airline. Second, the "fare" you see is not the bottom line. Viva is the ultimate in tacking on fees. They charged extra for bags long before the majors started doing so. They charge extra if you pay by credit card, have a soda on board, and so on. Then keep in mind there are about $100usd in fees/taxes for international traveler that is not shown in the initial fare. Be sure to click through to the final step to see the real cost.

One more thing about Viva, they don't route you via transfers. You can't book a flight from Houston to DF. If you book a flight from Houston to Monterrey and one from Monterrey to DF, they are two separate flights. Be sure to allow plenty of time in between because if the first one is delayed and causes you to miss the second one, they are not responsible for getting you on to DF. Or what if your luggage is delayed getting to Monterrey?


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

ReefHound said:


> A couple of things to keep in mind about flying, especially Viva Aerobus. First, you are much more limited in luggage. One of the reasons we always take the bus or drive is because we take a lot of stuff, far more than is possible on an airline. Second, the "fare" you see is not the bottom line. Viva is the ultimate in tacking on fees. They charged extra for bags long before the majors started doing so. They charge extra if you pay by credit card, have a soda on board, and so on. Then keep in mind there are about $100usd in fees/taxes for international traveler that is not shown in the initial fare. Be sure to click through to the final step to see the real cost.
> 
> One more thing about Viva, they don't route you via transfers. You can't book a flight from Houston to DF. If you book a flight from Houston to Monterrey and one from Monterrey to DF, they are two separate flights. Be sure to allow plenty of time in between because if the first one is delayed and causes you to miss the second one, they are not responsible for getting you on to DF. Or what if your luggage is delayed getting to Monterrey?


With regard to luggage... I copied this from American Airlines' baggage info for flights to/from Mexico: 5 bags??? even if it were $30-$50 per bag, it's cheaper than shipping!

One bag carry-on: No charge
One bag checked: No charge
One personal item: No charge
Charges may apply for additional bags. (2nd bag $30). Exceptions may apply
*Maximum number of 5 checked bags allowed per passenger. (didn't say how much the cost would be)
*
Attention First and Business Class Customers
We are pleased to offer customers in First and Business Class the ability to check three bags at no charge when traveling on American or connecting with British Airways or Iberia.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm not sure what point you are making. Who was comparing cost of bags checked on airlines versus shipping? I thought we were comparing bus versus air travel. That's a couple hundred bucks in baggage fees you wouldn't have on a bus.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

I was. I have friends who have given me a somewhat large wish list of items to bring back with me... I mentioned it in a previous post. So one of the things I have to consider is how much baggage I can bring with me and at what cost.


----------



## latacharita (Apr 8, 2011)

I've been in Mexico since 2005 on an FM3. Migracion used to make you fill out a form at the airport when you left MX and they tore off a stub from this form. You had to make sure to hold onto that little stub while you were outside of MX because you had to surrender it to Migracion at the airport upon re-entry when you came back in, otherwise there was some sort of fine. 

On one trip north I lost the stupid stub and I didn't realize I'd lost it until the plane was landing back in MX. I thought about the extra delay I'd be facing with explaining the loss of this important stub to Migracion, muddling through the paperwork that would surely be involved with it, then paying the penalty for losing it, and I was already too tired from the long flight from the Pacific Northwest back to MX to deal with all that---not to mention that I have to use supplemental oxygen when I fly and it's a pain in the arse to haul an oxygen concentrator around plus my luggage--flying is already exhausting enough, right? 

So I decided to keep my FM3 hidden in my pocket and enter on a regular tourist visa, which I did, with no problems. If the problem comes back to haunt me later, I'll deal with it then, but it's been 2 years already and nothing has happened. My point is that I flew back to Mexico on a ONE-WAY ticket and entered with a tourist visa and nobody at Migracion cared one bit about it. The only thing Migracion asked me was how long I was going to be in Mexico and so I said "six months."


----------

